# LOOKING TO ADD TO THIS GROUP



## UncleBruce (Oct 3, 2012)

Anyone have a mini beer or two they are willing to part with?  It has been a long time since I last found one.  HELP.  

Pictured Left to Right:
1) Conrad Seipp Br'g Co. - Illinois
2) Rainier Beer - Washington
3) Indianapolis Brewing Co. - Indiana
4) The Indianapolis Brewing Co - Indiana (a mini crown top)
5) Muskegon Brewing Co. - Michigan
6) Ballentine Export Beer - New Jersey
7) P. Schoenhofen Brewing Co. - Illinois
8) Grand Rapids Brewing Co. - Michigan (private mold)
9) Grand Rapids Brewing Co. - Michigan (plate mold)
10) Seattle Brewing & Malting Co. - Washington


----------



## mtfdfire22 (Oct 3, 2012)

are these all 7 oz. beers? or splits as some call them? i have many many different ones if they are splits.

 this one i recently sold. its next to a small hutch. super nice one of a kind kolb bottle i dug. super premium bottle


----------



## UncleBruce (Oct 3, 2012)

Thanks for posting Nic.  I love that Kolb bottle.  May I add it to the web library?  Do you recall the height of the beer?  If you ever run across another I would be most interested.  The bottles in the initial post are all under 6".  I actually collect all sizes just been awhile since I added a mini.  What do you collect Nic?


----------



## mtfdfire22 (Oct 3, 2012)

i collect quart blob beers and quart hutches from saginaw and bay city michigan. basically anything without a crown top. their is an amber variation of that little kolb as well. i think it was between 6 1/2 and 7" and you are more than welcome to post the bottle on your site. i have several more with the words brewery, brewing and or bottling works on them which i can send you.


----------



## mtfdfire22 (Oct 3, 2012)

this is another you may add. quart blob. super nice bottle as most of the say J.G. SCHEMM BREWING COMPANY this one is J.G. SCHEMMS BOTTLING WORKS.
 I will get you an idea of what else i have in the split size and send you photos if you would like.


----------



## UncleBruce (Oct 3, 2012)

I don't list BOTTLING companies unless they reference the BEER BREWERY BREWING etc.  I do thank for the Saltzburg it is no listed.  http://www.brucemobley.com/beerbottlelibrary/mi/baycity/kolb.htm

 If you have any other beers I could add to the library I sure would like to know about them.  Thanks again for your help.


----------



## mtfdfire22 (Oct 4, 2012)

do you have anything in quart size from bay city or saginaw michigan that you would trade? i have many but not all of them.


----------



## antlerman23 (Oct 16, 2012)

sample size duffy malt whiskey: http://www.ebay.com/itm/DUFFY-MALT-WHISKEY-CO-SAMPLE-BOTTLE-ROCHESTER-N-Y-/350621135435?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item51a2a5f24b


----------



## UncleBruce (Nov 1, 2020)

Since my original post that took place October 2013 I have added only one mini embossed beer to my collection.  There are more out there and I am always looking so if you have one you are willing to part with let me know.
Here is the example that broke my dry spell.  It was silver picked off FeeBay back in December 2019.
*JOHN WIELAND'S // EXPORT BEER // S.F.* It is about 5-5/8" tall.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Nov 1, 2020)

These are really cool!  I didn't know they made sample size beer bottles.  I've never seen one before, I wonder if we got any up here in Canada.


----------



## UncleBruce (Nov 1, 2020)

CanadianBottles said:


> These are really cool!  I didn't know they made sample size beer bottles.  I've never seen one before, I wonder if we got any up here in Canada.


We can only hope...


----------

